# Ghent to Berlin in 36 hours!



## ironkerton (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello all,
We're taking our van over to Europe for 2 weeks in April. For a few days of that we're working in Berlin, so while the journey back will be a leisurely stroll, our first task is to head from the UK on Friday morning and get to Berlin by Sunday afternoon, stopping off to pick up a friend in Ghent on the way.

We know we'll be aiming to get the ferry at Dover around 2pm on the Friday, heading to Ghent for the evening, and setting off from Ghent early Saturday morning.

After that, we're still open to ideas, so I wondered if anyone here had any!

With the time we have, we know we're not looking at leisurely stops anywhere, but we're wondering if anyone has any suggestions for the best scenic route (Some options we've seen include going through Brussels and lower Belgium into Germany, passing by Antwerp and into Holland via Eindhoven, or even going higher through Holland through Ultrecht and Apeldoorn?!)

Also, if anyone had any recommendations for a campingplatz or wild camping spot near Hannover, which is where we intend to get to for Saturday night?

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 7, 2017)

With the time you have I would be tempted to stay in Ghent for a day then drive straight to Berlin. Ghent is a lovely place with lots of canal side restaurants and a great place to wander around. If you need a place to park head towards the canoe centre and park along that road free. Bus then tram into town. Buy a 3 euro ticket on the bus and it will still be valid on the tram.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 7, 2017)

Celle, just north of Hannover is worth a couple of nights stopover - free stellplatz on the Festplatz, only a few hundred metres from the town centre. ( But check they aren't using it for a fair or festival!) 
It wouldn't be too far off your route if you are heading from Apeldoorn on the E30. 
If you feel like depressing yourself Bergen Belsen is about 25 Kms from Celle.

Edit: reread your post and realise you only have one night - I'll still recommend Celle, it's an easy drive to Berlin from there.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 8, 2017)

*Try to avoid the Dortmund area*

and the surrounding cities/towns opf the Ruhr
loads of autobahns
loads of traffic/delays

Your proposed route should take you just north of this area.

You may  already know this


----------

